# daten zwischen zwei frames



## bassem (3. November 2006)

hi @ll,

ich habe mir 2 jFrames gemacht, ein Frame wird durch das klicken auf nem Menü aus dem anderen Frame geöffnet. In einem Frame gibt es ein InputField, wo ich ein Text eingeben will, wenn ich denn auf Ok klicke, muss der Text in diesem InputField als ein Titel im anderen Frame erscheinen. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit daten zwischen 2 Frames zu tauschen, auch wenn kein childframe benutzt wird, und auch ohne server-client Modell zu verwenden. 

Danke.
Gruß

bassem


----------



## Xandro (3. November 2006)

Moin,

Du kannst dem zweiten Frame die Variable per Konstruktor mitliefern:


```
String eingabe = jTextField.getText();
JFrame myFrame = new JFrame(eingabe);
myFrame.setVisible(true);
```

Gruss,
Xandro


----------

